# Non-dairy butter alternative for baking



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

this is a new need for us...any products you can suggest? TIA!


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't have a ton of experience baking with it, but I know many who use coconut oil instead of butter in their recipes. I made banana bread the other day and subbed coconut oil for butter and the result was a surprisingly dense, very moist bread.

HTH


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

We use palm oil. It's a solid at room temperature.

Liz


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

I second CO, use it in everything.

This site has some sub rcipes, but I have not tried any yet- http://www.godairyfree.org/Table/Dai...r-Subs-Butter/


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Coconut oil, palm oil, lard.


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

Earth Balance spread. Works pretty well and it's vegan


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks y'all!


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

extra light tasting olive oil can be used in lots of recipes in place of butter.


----------

